# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Problme SMTP : emails renvoys de manire rcurrente par 1&1

## jcd1234

Bonjour,

J'ai ralis un petit logiciel qui permet d'envoyer des emails via la fonction SMTP du .NET Framework. Il fonctionne bien, sauf que j'ai eu rcemment le problme suivant :
J'utilise 2 prestataires pour l'envoi via SMTP : *OVH* (qui ne pose aucun problme) et *1&1*, par le serveur _auth.smtp.1and1.fr_.
Lorsque j'envoie un email via _auth.smtp.1and1.fr_, l'email est bien envoy, bien reu par le destinataire,... sauf que cet email est renvoy au destinataire systmatiquement et continuellement TOUTES LES 4 HEURES !... et a a dur une semaine. De quoi le rendre fou ! ::scarymov:: 
J'imagine que c'est le serveur SMTP de 1&1 qui excute cette opration rcurrente, mais pourquoi ?

Y aurait-il un ou plusieurs paramtres  positionner dans la fonction SMTP du .NET Framework pour viter ce problme ? Il y a tant de paramtres que je ne sais o agir. La seule chose que j'ai tente est de rgler l'option _EnableSsl = True_, puis _EnableSsl = False_, mais le rsultat est le mme.

Auriez-vous une ide SVP. ::D: 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## jcd1234

Aucune rponse... a ne me surprend pas, le sujet est trs pointu. Je vais bien tenter de me tourner vers 1&1, mais il est peu probable que j'obtienne une rponse prcise de ce ct l non plus.

----------


## jcd1234

En faisant un nouvel essai, j'ai compris pourquoi le serveur 1&1 envoyait inlassablement le mme message.

Explication :
1 - Le message tait donc envoy via le serveur SMTP de 1&1.
2 - Il y avait 2 destinataires : l'un dans le nom de domaine  ovh.net , l'autre dans  free.fr .
3  L'email tait envoy sans encodage particulier.

Il s'avre que si le message parvenait bien au destinataire chez  ovh.net , en revanche il tait rejet par le serveur du domaine  free.fr . Voil donc pourquoi 1&1 essayait inlassablement de le renvoyer (reste  savoir tout de mme pourquoi il tait renvoy systmatiquement au 2 destinataires  chaque fois ?).

Reste la question du pourquoi  free.fr  rejetait-il l'email. Il semble que les serveurs de Free n'acceptent que des emails encods. En effet, j'ai tent de renvoyer le message encod en  base64  et l a a bien march. Les 2 destinataires ont bien reu le message (et une seule fois!).

Code VB pour encoder un message email en base64 :


```

```

Le problme est donc rsolu.

----------

